# 189 document upload queries



## Coilindunne (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi All,

New to this forum but couldn't find the answer to my queries in any of the other threads, so would appreciate your thoughts. I have got to the stage with the 189 visa where I am invited to upload my documents, have been successful with the EOI and having paid for the visa. I am a chartered accountant and had my skills assessed by the Chartered Accountants Australia including my educational qualifications. My questions are:

1) Do I need to upload my degree and masters transcripts again? I gave certified copies to the Chartered Accountants Australia.
2) If I do have to submit them again, has anybody had experience of getting these documents back from the assessing authorities or will I likely have to get new certified copies?
3) I am not claiming points for my work experience. Am I correct in thinking that I do not have to upload anything in this area?

Many thanks for your help in advance.

Regards
Colin


----------



## Kindred (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi! From experience as a 189 applicant too, here's my take on your questions:

1) Do I need to upload my degree and masters transcripts again? I gave certified copies to the Chartered Accountants Australia.

The submitted documents to the assessing authority is separate from the required documents for uploading to DIBP ( immi ). For the documents to be uploaded in DIBP, you may scan the original colored copies of documents; no need to be certified.

2) If I do have to submit them again, has anybody had experience of getting these documents back from the assessing authorities or will I likely have to get new certified copies? 
-- just upload original colored documents

3) I am not claiming points for my work experience. Am I correct in thinking that I do not have to upload anything in this area?

-- anything you have claimed under your EOI must be supported by documents to be uploaded to DIBP.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Alnaibii (Aug 1, 2013)

You need to translate and certify only documents that are not in English. Booklet 6 explains that in detail. 
I do not think you can get your submitted documents back.

I was not aware that you could not claim points for experience. Let me know how this goes.

Cheers


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello Colin,

I work for an Australian immigration firm and have extensive knowledge of this system. In answer to your questions:

1) Yes you need to upload your degree certificates and transcripts. They do not have to be certified for a 189 Visa as long as they are colour copies.

2) There's no need to get your certified copies back from the assessing authority and most of the authorities will not return documents sent to them.

3) The real important aspect here is whether or not you have ticked 'relevant' for the employment experience you entered on the EOI. Anything that is ticked as relevant means you are claiming points for that experience and the claim must be supported by documentation. 

If you have not ticked 'relevant', you are not claiming points for the experience and it does not need to be supported by documentation.

It's also important to note that on your visa application you must supply enough evidence to receive at least the same number of points that your EOI was invited under.

I hope this clarifies.

All the best,

Adam


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

Adam Grey said:


> Hello Colin,
> 
> I work for an Australian immigration firm and have extensive knowledge of this system. In answer to your questions:
> 
> ...


Hi Dear Sir, hope you are fine. I was just asking you that what is a best and proper way of uploading documents in Visa aplication? means how to name a document and should we upload any check list of our documents ? Thanks in advance


----------



## M.observer (Jun 28, 2013)

Upload everything to support your claims. If you don't claim for employment points, then don't provide employment papers.

Cheers,
M.observer


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks alot..
Can any one tell me, that how much max number of documents we can upload? and wat is the max size in MB upto which we can upload our documents?
Thanks in advance for help..


----------

